# Rome Total War LAN problem



## Despot96 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello there, i have another problem and that is Rome Total War on LAN.
I brought game in 2008, and now i have two PC's and because that i want to play Rome LAN cause game is awesome! :thumb:
I cant get it to work i host game in both PC's put i have error "No response from Host" :nonono: I Patched game to 1.3v then to 1.5v on both and by the way i have 1 game(3 CD's) What should i do? I turned off Firewalls :banghead: 
Thanks
-Despot-


----------

